# Phils' Band Sets



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys quick review here of Phils' Band sets. I ordered 3 on Saturday evening and he posted yesterday afternoon being in the UK also they arrived lightning fast. Let me also say he is great at keeping you informed of what is going on dispatch etc, Well anyhow I have three 0.30 latex 25-20mm tapered sets and being kind he threw me in a 0.40 set to try as I had expressed interest! I am not sure if Phil has chrony'd any of his sets so I decided (like I do with all new set ups ) to run a few steel over the old speedo.... I have a small draw at about 26-29" depending on the rubber and usually shoot around 170fps, my fastest ever shot(s) were using a set of modified double thera band black drawn half butterfly sent to my by trobbie66 they capped out at just over 400fps!!! Phills bands were giving me consistent 200+fps which (for me) is a marked speed improvement.

The Band set tied to my last years secret santa slingshot thanks trobbie66!





standard draw, usual anchor point ... impressive







Time to heat em up and draw to my ear 32"





All in all very impressive sets here guys! I am pretty sure I have found some suitable power for my Cocobolo recurve hunter. Thanks Phil!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

That's pretty awesome man. How you doing on finding them Osage by the way??? I'll be checking up on my buddy later this week and see if he pulled through for me. Nice bands that's for sure. -Leo


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice set-up, & nice sling!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

NicklePanda said:


> That's pretty awesome man. How you doing on finding them Osage by the way??? I'll be checking up on my buddy later this week and see if he pulled through for me. Nice bands that's for sure. -Leo


Hey there! Yes most definitely still after a couple of Osage forks I am still offering the whole bunch of mix n match unfinished work and raw forks I will add an additional HDPE shooter into the mix also just clearing out some odds n ends.


----------

